# Big Water Presentation Today and Tomorrow



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*Next stop - Santa Fe*

Great presentation about the history and adventure of early Grand Canyon dory trips. Also a collection of Tom's books for purchase to spend the off-season reading, especially if you have a GC trip scheduled.
Check it out!


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi Rojo, Glad you liked it! It was so fun to see so many folks there! Think we raised some substantial funding for the Adobe Whitewater Club too! All the very best,

Tom Martin
River Runners for Wilderness


----------

